
Steve Jobs time capsule dug up after 30 years - Libertatea
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57618689-37/steve-jobs-time-capsule-dug-up-after-30-years-exclusive-video/
======
jcrei
Really can't stand this "reality show" feel to the footage. Why does
everything have to be over sensationalized?

~~~
corkeh
Probably because it _was_ dug up by a reality show.

------
Dogamondo
Is it just me or does this feel too soon to really give two hoots about? 30
years is within my lifetime, just kinda feels like Mom pulling out old baby
clothes and saying 'look at your old onesie!' Wow, looks a bit different to my
own babies onesie which is still just as utilised today, but it's by no means
a relic. Having said that we still get interested in 30000 year old excavated
skulls (which most of us have and still use today). I guess it's the time /
evolution factor. I'm just not that interested in this find. Seems more apt
for HN readers in 3014.

------
dalai
So much wrong with this coverage. The only thing new is the exclusive "fake"
find video. From a cnet article back in September:

 _But Jobs ' mouse wasn't easily found inside. Rather, it was hidden amidst
hundreds, or even thousands of other artifacts last seen in 1983. So the
"Diggers" team had to wait a few days before reaching their goal._

Which also begs the question. From thousands of artifacts the only thing worth
a photo is a mouse?

------
teh_klev
I thought the whole point of time capsules was to store stuff in them for far
longer than 30 years i.e. for several generations. Seems to shame to be
digging this up now. I can still vividly remember the tech I was using back in
the early 80's and all the types of biscuits that they don't make any more.

------
stinos
Anyone knows what is to be expected to be inside? Has this been documented
earlier? Like does it contain 'current' things Jobs thought would be a mark
for the future, or rather new inventions / drawings of things to come (davinci
style)? Invented by himself or others?

------
moron4hire
Was really hoping for more photos of the other things in the capsule, rather
than just one clustered shot of the stuff still in the tube.

------
theandrewbailey
I would imagine that 1980s Steve Jobs thought no one would be using a mouse by
now.

------
michaelbuddy
this video stupid, don't waste your time.

